# Phil's Narrow Gauge



## old dog (Apr 14, 2008)

Just about to finish one of his kits, D&RGW Commissary Car, 04022, and man I like his stuff, so well in fact I just ordered a GRAMPS and a 30’Flat Car. He also is coming out with a Drop Bottom Gondola. 
Just wanting to see if anyone else favors his cars. 

http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've built a number of them, they are great. 

Terry


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil's kits are great. Beautifully engineered (wait until you see how he did the tank car). His parts are great, too. Replace all those white metal stirrup steps and grab irons on your Hartford, etc. cars with PNG stirrups and grabs and you'll never break another one off. Likewise, his brake house/glad hand castings are cast around a piece of brass rod and are therefore nice and strong. 

His ball-bearing conversions of Accucraft trucks are also a great deal. I hope you took his buy-the-trucks-with-a-kit option to get ball-bearinged Accucraft trucks for $65.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil does some really nice stuff. 

I just ordered a pair of drop bottom gons ... and have in the past built a long reefer and a tank car. 

Give his kits a try ... he takes the hard work out of it and leaves just the fun stuff to do. I would recommend starting with a flat if it is your very first kit ever but otherwise, his kits are relatively easy to build. Once you have built your first kit, any of Phil's are an enjoyable experience. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Not owning one (yet, getting he dropgon at NGC) but have loved his work for some time. Am looking forward to getting that sweetheart and putting it together. Even going to take it to the PI to work on. 
Roland


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is Phil's narrow gauge the line that used to make *1:22.5* D&RGW MOW equipment a few years ago? Or was that another vendor? 

I remember seeing several pieces many years ago and regret never buying any. They're almost impossible to find now...so probably not Phil's.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Phil, as far as I know, has only made 1:20 items. (You know Matt, the correct scale!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif) 

You might be thinking of Don Winter - who did do a few bits of MOW in 1:22, but he too quickly moved up to 1:20. 

The other company in mind might be the old 1:20.com site, which was Jim Ferry. He did dozens of the 1:20 MOW cars. He did do a few (3 maybe 4?) of the same cars in 1:22, but - to hear Jim tell it, it took years to sell off the few 1:22 cars as anyone looking to model the D&RGW was moving to the more accurate scale. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By parkdesigner on 04/15/2008 2:50 PM
Phil, as far as I know, has only made 1:20 items. (You know Matt, the correct scale!!) 
You might be thinking of Don Winter... 




Yeah I know...correct scale  Would have been nice if it came out say 10 years earlier /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

Anyway I'm pretty sure they were Don Winter cars. Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got a drop bottom gondola and a long reefer kit. Very nice work. Clean castings and some nice pattern making on the parts. Looking forward to putting them together. 

John


----------

